
Inventor temporarily disables all garage doors and key fobs in neighborhood - fractioncompany
https://bgr.com/2019/05/06/science-news-inventor-key-fob-garage-door-openers/
======
ocdtrekkie
I assume the FCC is going to be sending this guy a strongly worded letter. If
someone's creating interference bad enough that folks start killing power to
neighborhoods to try and shut it off, he's likely in some deep legal crud.

~~~
londons_explore
It was probably 433MHz. That's unlicensed spectrum where the rules are rather
lax.

Deliberately jamming someone else's signal isn't allowed, nor is transmitting
over a certain power.

Anything beyond that is fair game. If this guy designed his doorbell to
transmit all the time, but then stop transmitting when the doorbell was
pressed (ie. The opposite of a regular doorbell), he would be well within his
rights.

If car keys and garage door openers wanted assured spectrum, they should have
properly licensed some spectrum.

